# Liters to Pounds ADA Auqa Soil



## davej (Feb 22, 2006)

Each bag weighs a bit more than 20lbs.
I had 3 bags sent via UPS and total weight was 62 lbs.
And yes in my opinion worth every penny.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

why do you want to know pounds? AS is lighter than most other substrates. It will not go into a substrate calculator like the other substrates.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

if you're trying to figure out how much to use, one 9-liter bag of AS equals two bags of fluorite. I used 3.5 bags of AS for my 60 gallon tank. 

Forgot to mention, since I was able to get both fluorite and AS locally, the AS actually came out cheaper than flourite. After experiencing both, I would get AS again even if it was twice the cost due to the looks, feel, non-scratchiness but mostly due to the effect on my water and how happy my plants are now.


----------

